# Tecumseh OHH60 won't start



## FyrFtrEmt (Dec 16, 2004)

First, it will be obvious I am not much of a mechanic.

I have a go-kart with a Tecumseh that won't start. It ran great all summer, but was not started for about a month or so.

I have taken the bowl off....float works fine. Bowl fills with fuel.

I have also checked and cleaned the screw that holds the bowl on. 

I just had it tuned up (new plug, oil change, air filter, etc)

If I spray ether in the carb it will run until the ether is burned up, then the motor dies. I am thinking this indicates the spark plug is good as well since it will run.

Sounds like a fuel problem? My son is really on me to get it running again. Any comments/suggestions would be appreciated!

Feel free to email me at: [email protected]


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

i would say clean the carb with carb cleaner make sure all jets r clean and tune if neccessary


----------



## FyrFtrEmt (Dec 16, 2004)

*Cleaned*

I have tried cleaning the exterior of the carb as well as the bowl and float. Other than that, will I have to remove the carb completely to clean it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

most likely it sucked up something and stuck a hole up.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

verry verry small jet hole hard to see up inside where the threads are that hold on the bowl ,, on the same side as the smaller jet leg ,, i think it going to be down like the 5t h or 6 th thread ,, i always use a slither off an old flywheel brake cable about six inches long be careful not to break it off in there ,, i would put a new float in it while i had it apart ,,, just my 2 cents might look @ the seat ,, if it has a viton seat someone might have put it in upsidedown if you can see a small ring on the seat shes in wrong ,,, you will have to take the carb off verry simple :thumbsup: oh yea tecumseh good engine


----------



## FyrFtrEmt (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you talking about the threads in the bolt that hold the bowl on? I cleaned the bolt and it's holes thoroughly.....

If there is a hole in the threads the bolt goes into...I have not cleaned it out. Didn't realize there was a jet there....although that makes sense!


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

yea in the carb ,, verry hard to see unless you know its there !


----------



## FyrFtrEmt (Dec 16, 2004)

I will take a look at it asap.....thanks for the input!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha same way with a briggs. which is a good engine as well. spiders stuck the whole thing up. pissed me off had to tear into it. but tearing into it teaches you and usually you'll fix it.


----------



## oakynh (May 11, 2005)

I am looking for a pdf service manual for the OHH60 model. Can anyone help me out. If so, please e-mail to [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## blaake (Apr 7, 2006)

*wont run*

it like stalls go than stop than go etc wont idle and ive clened it out like 9x i dunno what to do help      
email me plz [email protected]]


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

What brand and engine size, is the same as what has been described in this thread? Have you blown it out with carb cleaner? soaked it? etc?


----------

